# Help Removing Spindle On Sb 9a Rebuild



## jhmiii (Jun 15, 2016)

I am nearing the end of my 9A disassembly. The rebuild manual specifies loosening the two 3/8 bolts on top (done) and removing the take-up collar and washer (done and didn't have one). I tried a few taps with my 2# dead blow hammer on the left end and then got aggressive. No amount of force I have been able to generate with the dead blow has budged the spindle. Am I missing a pin somewhere? Any suggestions greatly appreciated. The posted photos hopefully provide a good overview of the situation.


----------



## parshal (Jun 15, 2016)

My 10k was very hard to get started.  I initially used a dead blow hammer and it didn't budge.  There's a thread here or on Practical Machinist about using a threaded rod and nuts.   I think that's also in the rebuild manual for reassembly.  I simply reversed it and used it to remove the spindle.  There's also a youtube video on it as well.  It's much easier than using a hammer.


----------



## Manderioli (Jun 15, 2016)

For me, a dead blow was able to knock the spindle out. Although I used a 2x4 on the back end of spindle and 5lb hammer. the momentum of the hammer help budge the spindle. Upon reassembly, I had to remove the oil cups in order to place a skinny screw driver in the hole to keep the oil felts below bearing surface. 

I also removed the back gear to inspect all surfaces. 

If you are careful, use some heat on the large toothed gear since that is keyed to the spindle shaft.


----------



## DoogieB (Jun 15, 2016)

Try this:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/removed-the-spindle-from-the-sb-10k.25750/


----------



## uncle harry (Jun 16, 2016)

parshal said:


> My 10k was very hard to get started.  I initially used a dead blow hammer and it didn't budge.  There's a thread here or on Practical Machinist about using a threaded rod and nuts.   I think that's also in the rebuild manual for reassembly.  I simply reversed it and used it to remove the spindle.  There's also a youtube video on it as well.  It's much easier than using a hammer.



A good utube video is one by halligan140.  He used a threaded rod, some washers & nuts and 2 X 4 blocks.


----------



## DSaul (Jun 16, 2016)

This is how I removed mine.  A piece of tubing to fit over the end of the spindle, as a receiver, two blocks of wood and a threaded rod.  Put some tension on the threaded rod and whack the end with a mallet.  Once it starts to move, you can press it out with the threaded rod.


----------



## jhmiii (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks to all who responded. I tried the threaded rod through the spindle technique to no avail. The previous owner stopped by this morning. He had removed the spindle to replace a gear. He was convinced there was no problem. He then proceeded to knock out the spindle with the dead blow hammer. He is quite a bit bigger than I am and maybe more willing to have at it. He got it out and now I am off to the weight room. Looks like I need to bulk up to handle this lathe!


----------

